# Ist Hier Mein Gral



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I wanted one soooo much, I bought one...

Anyone recognise this case number???










Or this movement??










Oo, yeah, it's a Lobster. My lobster.



















It's a non runner, but complete, with the bracelet.

The case is in pretty good nick, and it has the mirror dial. Not sure whether the dial is perfect, cause the crystal is so not I can barely see the dial in normal light.

This one's off to Omega very soon.

And I'm off to watch the second half.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Andy.

It has arrived then..excellent. Wise move taking the plunge now i think.

Can't be 100%, but i would imagine cleaning all the residue from the deteoriated caseback seal off the coils etc..may give the movement a chance!!!

You never know it might fire into life afterwards......

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Andy.

I do love those lobster tail bracelets.

I won myself a Titus F300 tonight!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, I was a bit nervy, as it's an ebay buy and the seller didn't take Paypal.

It arrived this afternoon though, and the courier left it with a neighbour, so I didn't even have to trek to the depot to pick it up.

Even in its tired state, it's very pretty.









Keith - I'll email you tomorrow, if that's OK? I'd still like your opinon on it and it would be a bonus if it was a runner.

Paul - which Titus? I've a proper addiction now







, I bought this one last week, and picked it up from the post office this morning. Shame about the dial though (seller's pics used without permission)...



















... blue dial = flaky dial.

(And I had a quick look for the Omega symbol on the Titus crystal, but I can't see one, so I'm not sure whose case this was.)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Paul - which Titus? I've a proper addiction now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one here....gold I know...but I still like it and it was a good price I think.

Shame about those blue dials...I have a few blue dialled Tissonics that show the signs....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice Titus that. I had one and it was very easy to wear, if that makes sense. And not noticeably gold, if that makes sense too.

It became the coil donor for my blue-dialled Geneve, and Keith took it off my hands after that.

There was a Stainless one on the bay the other day too. Was tempted.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohhh that lobster is way better n the photos suggested! well done! Off ot Beinne this week?

SamsonWatch seems to have a bucket load of old Titus watches... nice catch Paul...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mods, can we delete this topic please?









Or at least remove the photos of that lobster Speedsonic...please?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't wait to see it when it gets back from Bienne!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations, it's a great find


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Keith - I'll email you tomorrow, if that's OK? I'd still like your opinon on it and it would be a bonus if it was a runner.


Email away Andy, email away, i am at your service.....

Keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks all, and, in my haste to show off last night







I forgot to say a huge thank you to both Keith and JonW for their knowlegable and generous advice.

Thanks guys.

And thanks to Roy for letting us play here. I'd not even have known about these watches, let alone what to buy and what to avoid without the help of other forumers.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations on winning that


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Indeed, a beauty..

And its getting Hawkey all twitchy too!









Bonus.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Argh the cold sweats


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> And its getting Hawkey all twitchy too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice watch - these are getting harder and harder to find, and with the bracelet too - well done.









So is it going to be sent away to Bienne for restoration?

Rich



Who. Me? said:


> I'd not even have known about these watches, let alone what to buy and what to avoid without the help of other forumers.


You know, some people might say that's the problem with this place. I used to be happy with just my old Seikos and my Tag Heuer, but now I realise there are just so many beautiful watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> Thanks all, and, in my haste to show off last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries. Cant wait to see it done... I still need a bracelet for mine... sigh....


----------

